# All Watched Over By Machines of Loving Grace  - BBC



## JP1234 (24 May 2011)

Did anyone else watch this last night?  I thought it was fantastic, though scary. I can't find any note that it is going to be repeated though it can be watched on BBC iplayer ( if you have the right software to disguise your location!) Hopefully as it seems to have got such a good reaction they will reshow it soon.

I am not going to attempt to explain it, other than the basic idea is that computers, rather than free us, have enslaved us, it was dizzying at times to watch and I wish I had recorded it on Sky as I need to watch it again.

There are 2 more episodes to go, Monday at 9pm on BBC2. The film maker's blog is here,

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/


----------



## ivuernis (24 May 2011)

Yes, thought it was excellent. I had it pencilled into my diary after seeing the ad for it last week. There was a lot to take in and digest, very thought provoking if a little scary! Will definitely be watching the next two parts.


----------



## Delboy (24 May 2011)

it was a riveting show....only came across it while surfing last night. But it tied everyting in well , very thought provoking allright


----------



## michaelm (25 May 2011)

JP1234 said:


> I can't find any note that it is going to be repeated though it can be watched on BBC iplayer ( if you have the right software to disguise your location!) Hopefully as it seems to have got such a good reaction they will reshow it soon.


Like everything else, it's on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz2j3BhL47c


----------



## JP1234 (25 May 2011)

michaelm said:


> Like everything else, it's on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz2j3BhL47c




Thanks! I didn't think to check You Tube as the BBC generally have their stuff removed pretty swiftly for copywrite reasons.


----------



## mtk (25 May 2011)

good stuff!!


----------



## Guest105 (25 May 2011)

It was quite thought provoking. Ayn Rand was a most unusual person and her philosophies were a little strange to say the least.

That aside the IMF section was rather disturbing to watch, Thailand, South Korea, Indonesia, every country which the IMF bailed out, saw stability for a while, then the currency would collapse. The reason being that much of the money was used to bail out wall street investers thus leaving the bailed out countries in a pitiful state.

For anyone who missed the programme there is a review of it here  and here


----------



## mtk (26 May 2011)

cashier said:


> That aside the IMF section was rather disturbing to watch, Thailand, South Korea, Indonesia, every country which the IMF bailed out, saw stability for a while, then the currency would collapse. The reason being that much of the money was used to bail out wall street investers thus leaving the bailed out countries in a pitiful state.


 
I agree that struck me too


----------



## Guest105 (26 May 2011)

It begs the question whose side exactly are the IMF on.


----------



## RMCF (26 May 2011)

But surely the IMF (or EU at least) won't want that to happen on this occasion with Greece, Ireland and Portugal, because if any one country fails, then it will bring down the entire Euro and European market.


----------



## Guest105 (30 May 2011)

Reminder that part 2 of this series in on tonight 

The Use and Abuse of Vegetational Concepts


----------



## horusd (31 May 2011)

I watched this last night. Fascinating. All the words we use about the enviornment, systems, eco-systems, natural balance etc are inaccurate descriptions of reality. And us viewing ourselves as just part of the "system" isn't true either. The world is dynamic and constantly changing, not seeking equilibrium at all. 

The misuse of this concept to support the political status quo was very revealing and kind of depressing too.


----------



## mtk (5 Jun 2011)

For those interested Episode 2 up on youtube now. Go to episode 1 link above and that video contrains link to eipsode 2 . enjoy


----------



## Guest105 (6 Jun 2011)

Episode 3 on now!


----------



## ivuernis (17 Jun 2011)

You can download the series (as well as many other Adam Curtis docs) in MP4 or OggVideo format from [broken link removed] too. They're on YouTube too.


----------

